# Dankung Luck Ring Shooting Review



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Luck Ring is a size that I favor being close to The Original Pickle Fork
Shooter. Nice size very pocketable and powerful.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice shooting and nice little sling. Thanks for the review By chance is the vid shot near SD?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

make the pennies sing D.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats to Dgui for being the first to use EVERY ring on the luck ring.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Congrats to Dgui for being the first to use EVERY ring on the luck ring.


Thou shalt waste no rings.


----------

